# Stumps



## capetrees (Jan 15, 2008)

After grinding stumps, the larger ones still have the base of the stump in the ground and can be rather large. Is there anything to put on the stump to accelerate the dacay of the stump over time. I realize time will rot it but how do I accelerate the process which is environmentally safe ?


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 15, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> You could add small amounts of nitrogen.
> 
> Urine works well.



Really. That is interesting. 

Question - Not trying to steal thread. 

Ex. 
You cut down a 36 inch dbh Doug Fir...4 inchs above ground...will putting urine on your final cut stop it from growing back, or help the decay process.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 16, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Wood is low in the nitrogen needed for decomposition.
> 
> Urine will not stop it from re sprouting.
> 
> I've also read that drilling holes in a stump and pouring buttermilk will aid decomposition.



Thanks for the bit of knowledge TreeCo. 

I have the powder stump killer...that i cut some slots with chain saws...and poor it on...

Buttermilk, i will have to try that.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 16, 2008)

Urine will aid in the decomp as well as nitrogen. Other than the obvious, where would I buy urine products or similar solutions?


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 16, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Urine will aid in the decomp as well as nitrogen. Other than the obvious, where would I buy urine products or similar solutions?



Just go out and relieve yourself in that spot everyday, much cheaper than buying urine!


----------



## treeseer (Jan 16, 2008)

how about urea fertilizer?


----------



## techdave (Jan 16, 2008)

*How to rot stumps*

Had some dry acacia stumps that the sledge and axe just bounced off of.

Got the notion to put the "decomposer community" to work. (I write about Natural History-had just finished article on the carbon cycle). Thought about the mushrooms growing on the corral scapings pile from the sheep and horse and chickens. HMMMMMMMM??

Piled some on all stumps, kept damp all winter, by spring the stumps pretty much just crumbeld away when kicked by my steel toed boots.

Years later, had a pepper that was 2 feet by three feet, finished off a once-nice 3700 poulan trying to flush cut the stump.

Used two buckets of wild rabbit crap, some weeds, some grass clippings, kept moist until winter rains, let nature take over, in 9 months it just came apart with a hoe. In big spongy chunks.

GET SOME Ma Nature!!!

ps-winters here only get a few weeks of overnight air temps in the 20s, and ground proly seldom below 32. fwiw.


----------



## kennertree (Jan 17, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Urine will aid in the decomp as well as nitrogen. Other than the obvious, where would I buy urine products or similar solutions?



Invite over some buddies and have a pissing contest.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 17, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Urine will aid in the decomp as well as nitrogen. Other than the obvious, where would I buy urine products or similar solutions?



I see your invite MA, the Patriots have a good shot...at the supper bowl, unless my Chargers can stop this Sunday. 

Invite a few friends over for Supper Bowl...and make them all pee on it . 

Just my Suggestion.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Jan 18, 2008)

Mushroom spore

Inoculate what's left of the stumps and then cover with the chips. They'll be gone eventually, it's as environmentally friendly as you can get, and you get free mushrooms.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 18, 2008)

Pathfinder II


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 18, 2008)

Urban Forester said:


> Pathfinder II



?

Anyone mind elaborating???

Thanks

Canyon


----------



## kennertree (Jan 19, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> ?
> 
> Anyone mind elaborating???
> 
> ...



Its a herbicide used for stump application.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Killing them isn't the problem, its making the below ground base rot. I'll try the urea and see what happens over time. The other option of "free urea" would be ok on my own stumps but for customers ......:jawdrop:


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 30, 2008)

soil or rather the soil micro organisms are great at roting/eating away at a stump


----------



## davegster (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a mixture of roundup and a herbicide called Arsenal. The arsenal is a soil sterilizer: it kills everything it touches for a year. It works great on gravel driveways too. If you kill the root; the rotting process will occur quicker. Most states require a license to buy arsenal.


----------



## shokidq (Feb 6, 2008)

We use dilluted urea crystals in harvesting, tank on the machine and spray as you fell the tree giving the stump a good soaking. theres a blue dye mixed in on clearfell sites it's like a field of smurfs in front of you.


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont no too much about this but how and has any one tried using 

Muratic Acid, Pool Acid...might be spelling that wrong...

Stuff seems to be pretty potent...wondering what it would do to a tree.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 11, 2008)

Muriatic pretty much goes neutral after a while once mixed with water. The more exposure to moisture, the weaker the chemical gets. Pool acid or maybe chlorine(?) will just damage the area. I was originally looking for a way to rot away the stump somewhat naturally and the urea seems to be the common denominator in here. Thanks to all.


----------



## PB (Feb 12, 2008)

Cover the stump with cane sugar or some type of syrup. Biological warfare.

Edit: When the weather gets warmer.


----------



## elmnut (Feb 14, 2008)

how about mushrooms? you can grow edible mushrooms and get rid of the stump!


----------

